# Continental Recovery



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

All being well, this October we intend travelling to Spain and back over a period of around 10 to 12 weeks.

It will be our first trip into Europe, and I have been checking up on Breakdown & Recovery Insurance as my Green Flag is due for renewal soon.

Green Flag (C. Club Mayday) won't cover me for European use, and another would only cover me for up to thirty days per trip on their normal tariff, but would extend it to 65 days for ONE trip only for an additional £45.
Others were for cars only.

Any recommendations and/or information on companies that will cover a Motorhome for Breakdown and Recovery for 2 to 3 months out of the country will be appreciated.

Many thanks!!!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Both the major clubs, the Caravan Club and Caravan & Camping Club will give you cover but if you have your own medical insurance don't think the C&CC do motoring cover only. Also see this thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-54-.html

peedee


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

RAC cover through the C & CC club gives breakdown cover across europe (inc Uk) for up to 90 days at once. No restriction on size of vehicle.


----------



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

Hi The c&cc will cover you for breakdown only if you alredy have your own personal cover sorted out, paul.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the input, I'll get in touch with the CC and ask about the Red Pennant scheme.

I don't belong to the C&CC yet, but was thinking of joining for their CS sites.
As my Green Flag is about to expire, it may be worthwhile to join just to get the Breakdown cover.

As far as Clubs and Club Sites go, I can't see much of a difference between them, they both say they are all for the members and make a great deal about touring, then prefer to fill their pitches with long-stay caravans!!


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Help is urgently sought for information on any company that will cover continental recovery to Ireland, No company will quote, I am a member of CC & C but they do not cover Ireland. Van is 3.85 tonne I would appreciate any information you can give. Europ Assist did it last year but they have stopped quoting.


----------



## 89282 (May 18, 2005)

*Continental Touring - Breakdown Recovery/Medical Cover*

When I returned from living in Germany I continued my membership with ADAC, a German vehicle recovery organisation, renewed in Mar 05 via a phone call and a Visa Card Number.

They confirmed my membership was permitted as a permanant UK resident, I also recieve my membership magazine at my UK address. The ADAC membership covers the driver, or anyone driving a private vehicle on thier behalf. They confirmed my MH (under 3.5 tons) was included for recovery in UK via thier partner the RAC and other Europian countries via partner organisations Europe wide.

We also have holiday medical insurance valid Europe wide, less UK & Germany, and legal cover all curtisy of ADAC and all at a much lower cost than we had payed previously in the UK. :lol:

I do not know whether it is possable to initiate a membership from outside Germany but it would be worth a try :wink:

Regards to all

Billy

[email protected]


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

*European recovery*

Hi Deirdre,
We have joined the Motorcaravan club of Ireland (Bill Lupton, Clonee Ph: 01 8251364)
We have got Continental breakdown cover through the Club. Although Europ Assist do not any longer deal directly, the cover is in fact with them through an agent. Cost was reasonable. Also, Bill is very helpful to members on a range of issues.

Good Luck 
Mary


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

The RAC European Cover seems a good option as it gives cover for 90 day trips.

Has anyone had any cause to use it? if so, what was the service like. 

All info gratefully received!!


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

We are insured with Bakers and get RAC cover for all of Europe with no time limits for either... I think it is through N.U.


----------

